# Headlight Issues



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

OK so I went needed a new headlight for my front right headlight so I decided to go and just get a new headlight for both and got some Sylvania Silverstars which are the best thing short of HID in my opinion. Anyways the were awesome for about the three days the front right went out again so I popped open the hood and thought maybe the connector is loose so I pushed on it some more and the light came back on. Thinking everything is gravy I went home from work and went to the store came back down I noticed that it was out again and I haven't gotten it back on since. I recently decided to do a trial and error test and i switched the bulbs and they both work on the left side which let's me know the bulb is good but that right side is bad on the car's end. 

Now that you're up to speed on the dilemma how do I go about troubleshooting the rest of the car would it be a fuse? I wouldnt think so only because if the fuse was out wouldnt both lights be out or am I wrong in that? My other two ideas are the connector itself or the wires. Does anyone know if those connectors are available at a place like Autozone or would I have to go to Nissan for that? Should I get a voltmeter to test something like this? Any input would be greatly appreciated I just want two working headlights.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

take a look at the plug on the wires that goes to the headilght 
this happens when you try to use a higher wattage bulb
it burns the plug and the connection becomes loose


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks it may be the case since I had these "Xenon" bulbs I ordered from JC Whitney and they were 55/100 so that may be a possiblity I like the Silverstars much better. But I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

You have to change the connectors .... I got the same problem and was the conector though...
go to autozone like $5.00 each....
good luck


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks JayL greatly appreciated info.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Apply a film of bulb grease to your new connectors, this will help prevent any corrosive build-up...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Rama said:


> *Thanks JayL greatly appreciated info. *


np


----------

